# midnight mloto



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

Are these fish hard to come by or rare? I am having trouble finding a lot of information on them. Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

have you searched for C. Melas Fish often show up on lists by scientific name. It certainly isn't a common fish where I live. Moori are everywhere. I'm not even seeing it on lists, but I find this fish htttp://www.davesfish.com/images/Copadichromis%20trewavasae%20Lupingu.jpg

This is about all the info I can find on C. Melas http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1031


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

No I haven't looked it up by scientific name, but I found 2 in a WalMart fish section of all places, and I haven't ever seen them sold at my local fish store or petco, etc.


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

It took me quite a while to even figure out what they were


----------

